# Maxpedition Bag from Simple-Shot



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

For Father's Day Jodi got me a Maxpedition Bag from Simple-Shot. She got it straight from Nathan when we were at the ECST and gave it to me then, so I've had a week to try it out and I'm really feelin' it!

It has tons of room for ammo, lots of pockets for slingshots and extra bands and a secure belt holder. Unlike the other packs I've tried, this one has a fully sewn-on strap to put your belt through instead of a Velcro one that's going to get loose and not hold up to repeated use.

It also has a heavy-duty front cover as well as a drawstring closure inside. When I walk around I have the cover closed but for extended shooting sessions I tuck the cover behind the belt and can reach in fast for reloading. When it's time to collect ammo I pull the drawstring closed and then the ammo can't fall out when I bend over to pick up. Good thinking!

These are worth every penny of the thirty bucks asks for them, I highly recommend them!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice I have been thinking about getting one of these little guys for a while now. Good to hear a review from a member for this product thanks Mj.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I love mine too. For anyone that hasn't seen my modification it is below. I added grommets and used a strap with swiveling clips that I had on hand. I highly recommend this or some Maxpedition gear.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice gift. May get one of them.

Nice manly bag unlike my girly belly bag (purse) im using. But i did get belly bag in bright red with a water bottle pouch so it looks more jogger style lol.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice gift. Somebody loves you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Nice gift. Somebody loves you.


No doubt about it!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Those look fantastic. Look like a carpenters tool belt.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Just ordered mine, got the package deal...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I love Maxpedition gear!! Our Jumbos went with us all over europe, through the worst winter storm they had in England in like 12 years, all keeping our cameras, trinkets, maps, beanies, snacks, etc. safe and dry. We have had our bags for over five years and they have been everywhere with us and still looks new with just the right amount of wear to make it even more comfortable for all day wear. We love Maxpedition gear so much we got their backpacks a couple years back. They are awesome!! Well worth the money, for sure. Congratulations on the new gear MJ, it is like some serious true love there to be gifted with the Max.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I got this maxpedition bag for my dad and he uses it on every nature walk he goes on, he loves it. The maxpedition versipak is also awsome! Lots of pockets and comfortable to wear, it straps to your waist and leg at the same time so running is an option. I can never live without it. It's great for hunting on a 4 wheeler or while on camping trips. There is more space in these than it looks, incredible!


----------

